# New Gentoo Install.. "Interface eth0 does not exist"

## shgadwa

I am unable to get both wired and wireless cards to work. The network cards do not show up in ifconfig. If I type in /etc/init.d/eth0 start, it says "interface eth0 does not exist. Ensure that you have the correct kernel module for your hardware."

I would assume that my devices are not setup in my kernel. However, I do have it enabled. Should I use modules instead??

For the record, I'm using Atheros network cards.

Thanks!

~Shawn

----------

## The Doctor

I think you have a typo in that command:

/etc/init.d/eth0 should be /etc/init.d/net.eth0

and did you remember to create the symbolic link as per the handbook?

As for the module vs not for networking, it should not make any functional difference unless the card requires firmware (as I understand it).

----------

## shgadwa

I made a typo, but just in this thread, unfortunately.  My knowledge of gentoo Linux isn't that bad that I'd not call it net.eth0.

Anyway, I am 90% certain this is not a kernel issue. I do have it enabled in the kernel, but I've tried modules to no effect. Also I used genkernel to configure the kernel and that didn't make a difference. I don't like bloated kernels so I will reconfigure later.

----------

## The Doctor

Well, make sure that net.eth0 actually exists and if it does I would check to see if you need any firmware for it. It might also be illuminating to add net.eth0 to the boot run level and see how it fails.

It may also be worth rebuilding your kernel with the driver as a module, but that seems like more of a long shot. If the symlinks exist, my money would be on firmware.

----------

## BillWho

shgadwa,

Enter the output of lspci -n here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

That should identify your network card and help with finding the right driver.

----------

## sao98021

dont forget to add dhcpcd, if you do infact use dhcp.

----------

## shgadwa

Thank you guys for your help. 

I went ahead and enabled everything from Atheros for my NICs in the kernel, as a module. Upon reboot, it worked perfectly. DHCPCD found an IP address really fast, and everything works fine. 

Thank you for your help.

----------

